# alpha as fuck...



## MyK (Feb 20, 2011)

laying in a hotel bed watching the moxies waitress I fucked all night pick her wedgy and stress about her boyfriend finding out that she cheated on him...


....alpha as fuck!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2011)

um she fucked you but first thing in the morning she's all frantic about not losing her boyfriend... so she immediately sees you as not a keeper? how is that alpha?


----------



## MyK (Feb 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> um she fucked you but first thing in the morning she's all frantic about not losing her boyfriend... so she immediately sees you as not a keeper? how is that alpha?


 
she is not worried about losing her boyfriend. she is worried about him finding out that she cheated, that he blows it up, and then everyone thinks she's a slut. she doesnt want to be thought of as a slut...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2011)

But I  sluts!


----------



## MyK (Feb 20, 2011)

went to the grocery store.. driving through the parking lot.. tough guy wanna be runs out in front of me.. I brake and stop.. he starts yelling at me.. I get out my car and ask him if i can help him with anything.. he shits his pants and mumbles something and walks away.. I laugh..

alpha as fuck.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweet. Did you scape up the shit and make brownies?


----------



## AmM (Feb 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sweet. Did you scape up the shit and make brownies?


----------



## MyK (Feb 20, 2011)

get head from my girlfriend and wont kiss her hours later even after she brushes her teeth. finger bang her until she comes and make her like her cum off my fingers..

alpha as fuck...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> she is not worried about losing her boyfriend. she is worried about him finding out that she cheated, that he blows it up, and then everyone thinks she's a slut. she doesnt want to be thought of as a slut...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2011)

Drinking Coffee 

alpha as fuck!


----------



## Imosted (Feb 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> get head from my girlfriend and wont kiss her hours later even after she brushes her teeth. finger bang her until she comes and make her like her cum off my fingers..
> 
> alpha as fuck...




How are you alpha if you cant kiss your girl who gave you head, it is your own dick


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2011)

Imosted said:


> How are you alpha if you cant kiss your girl who gave you head, it is your own dick



Yeah, being scared of your own dick.

NOT alpha as fuck...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> get head from my girlfriend and wont kiss her hours later even after she brushes her teeth. finger bang her until she comes and make her like her cum off my fingers..
> 
> alpha as fuck...



this is not alpha it is straight up sissy ass bitch with issues.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, being scared of your own dick.
> 
> NOT alpha as fuck...



reps owed.


----------



## MyK (Feb 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> this is not alpha it is straight up sissy ass bitch with issues.


 
lol. I have issues? take a look in the mirror sweetheart


----------



## MyK (Feb 20, 2011)

and btw, I would suck my dick if I could.. no issues with my dick.. I dont kiss her for the comedy. the guys on the board who do this to their gf's will back me up..


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> went to the grocery store.. driving through the parking lot.. tough guy wanna be runs out in front of me.. I brake and stop.. he starts yelling at me.. I get out my car and ask him if i can help him with anything.. he shits his pants and mumbles something and walks away.. I laugh..
> 
> alpha as fuck.




 a true alpha male has leadership qualities and does not rely on the posturing of inexperienced cubs. even with bulls it's often the younger ones running around butting heads playing tough guy while the older ones do the breeding. maybe alpha as a pup is better.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> and btw, I would suck my dick if I could.. no issues with my dick.. I dont kiss her for the comedy. the guys on the board who do this to their gf's will back me up..



I'm sure there are a lot of guy on here who would not kiss their girl for comedy.  I'm not one. Kissing leads to sex, sex leads to me blowing a fat load = alpha as fuck!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> lol. I have issues? take a look in the mirror sweetheart



getting upset with a little playful teasing are we? also not alpha. 

not kissing her for the comedy and fooling around with the waitress hmmmm. not alpha.


----------



## MyK (Feb 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> a true alpha male has leadership qualities and does not rely on the posturing of inexperienced cubs. even with bulls it's often the younger ones running around butting heads playing tough guy while the older ones do the breeding. maybe alpha as a pup is better.


 

lol wut?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2011)

courage, intelligence, integrity, strength of character, even temperament, leadership abilities .... alpha as fuck.


----------



## MyK (Feb 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> getting upset with a little playful teasing are we? also not alpha.
> 
> not kissing her for the comedy and fooling around with the waitress hmmmm. not alpha.


 





haters gonna hate!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> lol wut?



 when you gonna settle down and have some babies hmmmm? i'm just teasing you. sort of. 

there's more to life than this kind of nonsense. you're bragging you fucked two people over? your gf and the waitresses boyfriend? bio chem wouldn't behave that way because of a strong set of standards for himself. to me that's a lot more alpha.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> courage, intelligence, integrity, strength of character, even temperament, leadership abilities .... alpha as fuck.


 
On line


----------



## MyK (Feb 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> when you gonna settle down and have some babies hmmmm? i'm just teasing you. sort of.
> 
> there's more to life than this kind of nonsense. you're bragging you fucked two people over? your gf and the waitresses boyfriend? bio chem wouldn't behave that way because of a strong set of standards for himself. to me that's a lot more alpha.


 
I didnt fuck anyone over. 

I am not bragging.

who cares about biochem.

I was just trying to have a comical thread to joke around in. didn't mean to get you all riled up LW


----------



## AmM (Feb 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> finger bang her until she comes and make her like her cum off my fingers..



She likes that because it reminds her how much she would rather be with her girlfriend then with you. Alpha Fuck Not!


----------



## Imosted (Feb 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of guy on here who would not kiss their girl for comedy.  *I'm not one. Kissing leads to sex, sex leads to me blowing a fat load = alpha as fuck!*




+1


----------



## stan69 (Feb 20, 2011)

this thread is Alpha as fuck...............


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> I didnt fuck anyone over.
> 
> I am not bragging.
> 
> ...



 


i'm not riled i was just having some fun. really though alpha means a lot more than how it's so often used. it's beyond easy to get a bitch to roll over and put her legs in the air nowadays it's a lot harder to be a true alpha than fucking and intimidating people etc. too many men don't care about the qualities of a good man. women are just as guilty. alpha is not some ego driven lizard sunning itself and displaying on a high rock. if you're in your 20s still please disregard this message but i don't think you are are you?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 20, 2011)

Myk 3.0  = una loca calata


----------



## MyK (Feb 20, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Myk 3.0 = una loca calata


 
what does calata mean??


----------



## MyK (Feb 20, 2011)

shovelling the snow off the drive way... slipped and fell on my ass.. jumped up quick before anyone saw me..

alpha as fuck.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sitting at the club having some drinks with some friends, chick approaches me and asks me to dance. she asks several times and I politely decline because she is not my type. My ego is at a all time high.

alpha as fuck.


----------



## SFW (Feb 20, 2011)

> I politely decline because she is not my type


 
Was she fat?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> what does calata mean??



loca senorita desnuda

Google Translate


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Was she fat?



I dig fat girls, I'm just scared of salsa dancing chicks. they intimidate me, so I just give the excuse that they are not my type .


----------



## SFW (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Retlaw (Feb 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> this is not alpha it is straight up sissy ass bitch with issues.




Alpha Girl meet Alpha Male 

Alpha babies on the way ! 

Thats ALPHA Bitches !


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 20, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I dig fat girls, I'm just scared of salsa dancing chicks. they intimidate me, so I just give the excuse that they are not my type .



You and my boy Fant are Alpha as fuck !


----------



## MyK (Feb 20, 2011)

alpha as fuck!


----------



## bmw (Feb 21, 2011)

sounds like some shit off mylifeisbro.com


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 21, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> shovelling the snow off the drive way... slipped and fell on my ass.. jumped up quick before anyone saw me..
> 
> alpha as fuck.



Lol


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> get head from my girlfriend and wont kiss her hours later even after she brushes her teeth. finger bang her until she comes and make her like her cum off my fingers..
> 
> alpha as fuck...


^^^^this 	x2


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> ^^^^this     x2
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



you mean you are twice as sexually messed up?


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you mean you are twice as sexually messed up?


Made me laugh twice as hard as anything in anything goes recently. That, and all the responses.

Eating pussy till she's satisfied, making her a sandwich and holding yournut for later.

Alpha as fuck

Sound better??


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2011)

alpha is the guy who gets up from sex and his woman is trembling with satisfaction and absolutely fulfilled so that she is bonded to him and no other man could lure her away. 

if you're making her feel bad in any way that's not you. not kissing her cuz she ate your cum will make her yearn for someone else that doesn't have hang ups or play games and will make her feel what only a true alpha can, that he is the only man.


----------



## MyK (Feb 21, 2011)

cgrant said:


> made me laugh twice as hard as anything in anything goes recently. That, and all the responses.
> 
> Eating pussy till she's satisfied, making her a sandwich and holding yournut for later.
> 
> ...


 
lmfao!!!


----------



## MyK (Feb 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> alpha is the guy who gets up from sex and his woman is trembling with satisfaction and absolutely fulfilled so that she is bonded to him and no other man could lure her away.
> 
> if you're making her feel bad in any way that's not you. not kissing her cuz she ate your cum will make her yearn for someone else that doesn't have hang ups or play games and will make her feel what only a true alpha can, that he is the only man.


 
no hang ups.. no games.. not making her feel bad...  dammit eldub. its FUN.. it keeps it FUN for her...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 21, 2011)

Having a all nighter with the sweet Chica you met at the club. You promise her the world so she can spend the night with you at the hotel. Middle of the night you wake up, change clothes, and leave without making any noise. success 


Alpha as Fuck


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> no hang ups.. no games.. not making her feel bad...  dammit eldub. its FUN.. it keeps it FUN for her...



if you tried that shit with me you'd wake up handcuffed to the bed by a woman wearing a mean looking strap on and you'd get a lesson in eating my ass or yours would be stretched like a pretty little white boy's in the big house. 

we'd finish up with a nice rough hand job after which you'd lick my fingers clean saying "thank you mistress" cuz i didn't ass rape you.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 21, 2011)

This thread is fucking gay!

...alpha as fuck!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you tried that shit with me you'd wake up handcuffed to the bed by a woman wearing a mean looking strap on and you'd get a lesson in eating my ass or yours would be stretched like a pretty little white boy's in the big house.
> 
> we'd finish up with a nice rough hand job after which you'd lick my fingers clean saying "thank you mistress" cuz i didn't ass rape you.



you forgot the Alpha as fuck quote


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> you forgot the Alpha as fuck quote



i thought about it but i don't think a true alpha female would do that. i might be wrong though... maybe it explains the female hyena's penis.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you tried that shit with me you'd wake up handcuffed to the bed by a woman wearing a mean looking strap on and you'd get a lesson in eating my ass or yours would be stretched like a pretty little white boy's in the big house.
> 
> we'd finish up with a nice rough hand job after which you'd lick my fingers clean saying "thank you mistress" cuz i didn't ass rape you.



But if a chick is doing this to you its not gay, I wouldn't say its alpha as fuck
but It ain't gay.


----------



## bmw (Feb 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you tried that shit with me you'd wake up handcuffed to the bed by a woman wearing a mean looking strap on and you'd get a lesson in eating my ass or yours would be stretched like a pretty little white boy's in the big house.
> 
> we'd finish up with a nice rough hand job after which you'd lick my fingers clean saying "thank you mistress" cuz i didn't ass rape you.



Where do I sign up for this!?!?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Retlaw (Feb 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> alpha is the guy who gets up from sex and his woman is trembling with satisfaction and absolutely fulfilled.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I do that all the time !


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2011)

the new smiley looks a little uh, _special_


----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2011)

90% of the women I slept with fell in love with me, landed an older woman who couldn't get enough of me, a beautiful woman who had a history of failed relationships now been with her for 12 years, even though I've had plenty of gorgeous girls offering it up over those 12 years, like the cute girl in college who always wanted to be my lab partner and would sit next to me and put her hand on my thigh; even the co-worker who was gorgeous and used to get nervous around me like a little school girl.....I've already proven I can be a stud, there is no doubt so therefore I can remain faithful.....maybe not Alpha but at least Confident As Fuck...

Another couple wants my spunk to make their own baby even though they both could do it themselves......other guys consider your genes a bit better than theirs, That's pretty close to alpha...

The owner of the company I am at now liked my resume so much he drove out to interview me at my old job and even gave me a ride home, I got the job even though I interviewed in flip-flops, board shorts and a tank top....Alpha skilled as fuck...

Chuck Norris made me a sandwich, when I was 16.....Alpha and Omega as Fuck


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2011)

Easy there Manic...If you have to constantly brag it usually ain't true.....Unless you were being facetious.........Well, of course the Resume and Chuck Norris stories were!!!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Easy there Manic...If you have to constantly brag it usually ain't true.....Unless you were being facetious.........Well, of course the Resume and Chuck Norris stories were!!!


It's all very true, but in a facetious tone...even the Chuck one.

My uncle painted the fence around his Ranch in Navasota and the guy who hired him asked if he knew anyone who did AC work, my Uncle recommended my father, I'd met Chuck about 6 years earlier at his biography book signing so I wanted to go and help my dad while being nosy.  We got lucky and he was there, he made us lunch and iced tea.....


----------



## MyK (Feb 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you tried that shit with me you'd wake up handcuffed to the bed by a woman wearing a mean looking strap on and you'd get a lesson in eating my ass or yours would be stretched like a pretty little white boy's in the big house.
> 
> we'd finish up with a nice rough hand job after which you'd lick my fingers clean saying "thank you mistress" cuz i didn't ass rape you.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2011)

no not mad. just kinky.  you'd like it.


----------



## MyK (Feb 21, 2011)

that is a very nice fantasy you outlined there. thankyou mistress!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2011)

the actual fantasy is a lot worse... or better... depending on your level of comfort with sexploration.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 1, 2012)

Eddie: Not Alpha as Fuck


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 1, 2012)

Nuff Said


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thread of the year!!!!


----------



## charley (Feb 1, 2012)

MyK.......did you happen to notice any 'anal scream' ozing out of your Queens bung hole????????

Always remember 'Dearest MyK'........its not always whoose right...but whoose left.....

..........[use protection]


----------



## Madmann (Feb 1, 2012)

<----- The Ultimate Alpha !!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2012)

Came home, cooked my wife dinner and I did the dishes. Pretty soon I'll get over to the liquor store and get the wine she keeps talking about then get her a bit drunk, give her a back rub and snuggle all night...

ALPHA as FUCK!


----------



## MyK (Feb 1, 2012)

charley said:


> MyK.......did you happen to notice any 'anal scream' ozing out of your Queens bung hole????????
> 
> Always remember 'Dearest MyK'........its not always whoose right...but whoose left.....
> 
> ..........[use protection]



is this queer hitting on me?? what the fuck does this mean....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2012)

So I'm heading out the door to go get her wine and she asks "are you going out to get your blowjob?" She then starts giggling...

Alpha as fuck


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 1, 2012)

Madmann said:


> <----- The Ultimate Pussy !!!



fixed


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2012)

Show us your tits!  ^^^


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Show us your tits!  ^^^



I already did.....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2012)

WTF??? I didn't see your titties....


----------



## DecaConstruction (Feb 1, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I already did.....


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> WTF??? I didn't see your titties....



They are in a thread, I can't remember the name of it...


Look for the blue bra.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2012)

Go ahead and upload some new ones minus the bra.

K Thanks!


----------



## charley (Feb 1, 2012)

MyK said:


> is this queer hitting on me?? what the fuck does this mean....


 





yea.......fuckwad......

.......you talk about sex like its the first time......stupit and really fuckin' boring pussy............how old are you 12....13 ????????

...........fuckin asshole.......


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> WTF??? I didn't see your titties....



Here ya goView attachment 39899 BTW thanks CD


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Go ahead and upload some new ones minus the bra.
> 
> K Thanks!






I'm too lazy...


----------



## MyK (Feb 1, 2012)

charley said:


> yea.......fuckwad......
> 
> .......you talk about sex like its the first time......stupit and really fuckin' boring pussy............how old are you 12....13 ????????
> 
> ...........fuckin asshole.......



wow. you have a huuuge boner for me eh bro.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 1, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Here ya goView attachment 39899 BTW thanks CD



welcum


----------



## MyK (Feb 1, 2012)

nice tits CD.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 1, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 39899
> BTW thanks CD



And once again....


----------



## charley (Feb 1, 2012)

MyK said:


> laying in a hotel bed watching the moxies waitress I fucked all night pick her wedgy and stress about her boyfriend finding out that she cheated on him...
> 
> 
> ..Who the fuck is this panty waste?????  What a chump....he's telling us about another fantastic encounter.....such a stud muffin....
> ...


----------



## johnniejr243 (Feb 1, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you tried that shit with me you'd wake up handcuffed to the bed by a woman wearing a mean looking strap on and you'd get a lesson in eating my ass or yours would be stretched like a pretty little white boy's in the big house.
> 
> we'd finish up with a nice rough hand job after which you'd lick my fingers clean saying "thank you mistress" cuz i didn't ass rape you.



I'll take two please!!!


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## MyK (Feb 2, 2012)

alpha as fuck


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 2, 2012)

I know who them titties and prostate checker belong to


----------



## malk (Feb 2, 2012)

sounds like a skank bitch,all the staff there are boning her mate,did you
pay her dollars.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


>


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 2, 2012)

Somebody called ??


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 2, 2012)

Retlaw = Alpha as Fuck


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 2, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Retlaw = Alpha as Fuck


 

Damm right ! lol whats new ??


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 2, 2012)

Alpha prime - The Alpha of Alpha... look that shit up homo


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 2, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Alpha prime - The Alpha of Alpha... look that shit up homo


 
Please tell me your not talking to me ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 2, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Please tell me your not talking to me ?



Nah, but if you feel the need to press the issue

View attachment 39903


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2012)

MyK said:


> nice tits CD.



Thanky



djlance said:


> And once again....



Lol I love that gif.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2012)

malk said:


> sounds like a skank bitch,all the staff there are boning her mate,did you
> pay her dollars.




You should clarify who it is you are speaking of, darlin.  Cause if it is the chick in the blue bra, be prepared to protect your asshole.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


>



Nice rack


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 2, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> You should clarify who it is you are speaking of, darlin.  Cause if it is the chick in the blue bra, be prepared to protect your asshole.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 2, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> You should clarify who it is you are speaking of, darlin.  Cause if it is the chick in the blue bra, be prepared to protect your asshole.



Get your strap on You have some ass to rupture  

Ps They are a nice set.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


>


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> You should clarify who it is you are speaking of, darlin.  Cause if it is the chick in the blue bra, be prepared to protect your asshole.



You, eh?  Fantastic!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 2, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol I love that gif.


----------



## malk (Feb 2, 2012)

The tit on the left is bigger than the one on the right,in the cheap
blue bra...she could be deformed or retarded.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 2, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Nah, but if you feel the need to press the issue
> 
> View attachment 39903


 
We cool. I have no time for internet drama.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

malk said:


> The tit on the left is bigger than the one on the right,in the cheap
> blue bra...she could be deformed or retarded.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 2, 2012)

malk said:


> The tit on the left is bigger than the one on the right,in the cheap
> blue bra...she could be deformed or retarded.



It's because of cocknuckles like you that more women don't post in this forum anymore.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol.......


----------



## malk (Feb 3, 2012)

YouTube Video











English bird = Alpha as Fvck.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

malk said:


> The tit on the left is bigger than the one on the right,in the cheap
> blue bra...she could be deformed or retarded.



Lolz.....


A rectum ranger like you wouldn't know a cheap bra if it snapped you in the face. And in order for that to happen, you actually have to get a woman to take her top off.  

I did you a favor here, bitch.  Bet you got a good one rubbed out lookin so close at my pic.  

Now I gotta disappoint ya, I don't have a dick, but you came to the right place.  Plenty of tranny porn in AG


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> It's because of cocknuckles like you that more women don't post in this forum anymore.



I'm not your average honey bear, I ain't gonna run.  I'd rather bend his ass over a chair and have him singing like the trixxi he is.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 3, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Nice rack


Agreed


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


>


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks, but I thought this thread was about your alpha and not my tits.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2012)

More rack pics!

K thanks!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

Let's just get these rack pics over with so we can get back to the thread


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

Lets just get back to the fuckin thread.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol...ok


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

So OP is so alpha


----------



## ExLe (Feb 3, 2012)

Alpha as fuck...


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 4, 2012)

Alpha as fuck


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 6, 2012)

wearing baggy pants while the masses hop around wearing skinny jeans...

ALPHA AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 6, 2012)

Johnny bravo. alpha as fuck!!!



HialeahChico305 said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 6, 2012)

They took my fucking pic down...


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 6, 2012)

Alpha as fuck


----------



## GMC1 (Feb 7, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Alpha as fuck


 
CD, you are THE "Alpha Bitch"....... especially when your wearing your strapon


----------



## malk (Feb 7, 2012)

ALPHA AS FVCK


----------



## MyK (Feb 8, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> So OP is so alpha



werd


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## malk (Sep 18, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


>



alpha as fuck


----------



## chesty4 (Sep 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> a true alpha male has leadership qualities and does not rely on the posturing of inexperienced cubs. even with bulls it's often the younger ones running around butting heads playing tough guy while the older ones do the breeding. maybe alpha as a pup is better.



And you guys didn't see this one coming?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 18, 2012)

Alpha as fuck mother fuckers!!!


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 18, 2012)

OP that ain't Alpha... that's skeezy scumfuck... Negge'd !


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 18, 2012)

alpha is fucking a girl so hard and nutting on her perfect smile then she goes and makes you a sandwich with out you asking. After she cleans her face of course.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 18, 2012)

Just drank a cup of passion flower tea and LHJO.

AAF!


----------



## justhav2p (Sep 19, 2012)

MyK said:


> lol. I have issues? take a look in the mirror sweetheart




negged.... even if member doesnt sign on anymoar....


----------



## MyK (Sep 20, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> negged.... even if member doesnt sign on anymoar....



who are you and what do you want??


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 20, 2012)

Myk is a legend around this parts, who the fuck is justhav2p?


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 6, 2012)

jesus=beta as fuck


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> jesus=beta as fuck



^^^^Big True


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> jesus=beta as fuck



I sharted and it looked like Jesus, so I agree.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 23, 2013)

MyK said:


> laying in a hotel bed watching the moxies waitress I fucked all night pick her wedgy and stress about her boyfriend finding out that she cheated on him...
> 
> 
> ....alpha as fuck!




nikos likes this


----------



## MyK (Apr 20, 2018)

still at it yall.. lol


----------

